# BACH - Prelude & Fugue in C minor BWV 847 | In-depth Tutorial



## Antune

Hi everyone,

This is my new tutorial video on Bach's C minor Prelude & Fugue from the first book.
The first part of the video focuses on the Prelude and the second part on the Fugue.
I talk about different articulations and practicing techniques and give an insight into my interpretation.
If you need the fingerings I use, the free sheet music is in the description.
Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Philidor

To my mind, there is just one way to learn playing such pieces (as any other ones).

Take your time, choose your fingerings for each note (except those that are totally obvious for you).

Play the piece in chunks very slowly, such that you are in control of everything, making no error at all. (The brain doesn't not discard wrong notes from right ones, errors are memorized as well as correct notes.)

Choose the chunks not longer than 20 secs. (This seems to be a constant for memorization.)

Proceed if and only if you managed to play the current chunk at least five times without error.
(If you made more than one error, think about your tempo.)

After these five repetitions, allow 10 secs or more of rest for your brain. Think for something else.

Once you are in position to play the piece error-freely at some speed, play the chunks a little bit faster. I usually add two metronome marks, so after quaver = 60, I choose quaver = 66, not 63. If you are faster, it might be that you can choose your chunks a little larger.

... until you reached the desired tempo.

Record yourself and find out whether the result is what you like. Adjust, if necessary.

Try to play it by heart. Reading notes is unnecessary overload for your brain. Your fingers need to know the piece, not your eyes. You are the guy in the driver seat who has full control of what your fingers are doing, not the other way round.


----------

